# Outlook signature image problem



## captainbarred (May 2, 2005)

Hey fellas, 

I have a user that receives email regularly from a contact that has a large signature. In the signature is a picture. this picture never loads(always shows up as a red X in a box) but when attempting to open the email there is a 15-20 second pause as it attempts to load the image. 

Now, IMHO 15-20 seconds is not too bad. but the user....well, you know how they can be...

Is there any way to disable outlook from loading images or more preferably just signature images??

thanks,

ETA - Outlook 2003 is the one having this problem, Outlook 2000 renders the image just fine and has no lag time.


----------



## captainbarred (May 2, 2005)

I figured it out, it was under tools - options - security tab - button for image DL rights, then had to uncheck a checkbox, annoying thing is the user has a different problem now as that solved my problem opening the file but not the users.... :sayno: 

ah well, he said forget it...


----------

